# Ancient Crocodile Bones Could Yield Complete Skeleton



## News Bot (Sep 19, 2008)

*Published:* 19-Sep-08 02:00 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Associated Press

Paleontologists hope to piece together a full crocodile fossil from North Dakota.

*Read More...*


----------

